# Symphony of Blood, A Hank Mondale Supernatural Case by Adam Pepper



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Hank Mondale, a rough-around-the-edges P.I. with a small drinking problem and a large gambling problem, needs a break. With his landlord threatening eviction and his bookie threatening worse, things look bleak. Until real estate mogul Thomas Blake calls with an incredible story: a monster is trying to kill his daughter. Hank figures she's probably some whacked-out spoiled brat, but desperate, Hank takes the case to track down the supposed monster. It seems that people around Mackenzie Blake are disappearing. It's obviously no coincidence. Was Hank hired to unwittingly aid a wealthy murderess? Or is there really someone...or some thing, trying to kill Mackenzie Blake?

A symphony plays that only It can hear. But there will be a special performance, just for her.

*Symphony of Blood hits like a sledgehammer. Fast and furious. I loved this book. 
-JA Konrath, author of Whiskey Sour

A frightening fresh voice with an intensity that will forever alter the color and texture of your dreams. 
-Joseph B. Mauceri, Fearsmag.com

*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Adam-

Welcome again to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

As you know,KindleBoards is a Kindle fan and reader forum. As you browse KindleBoards, keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed in the Book Bazaar. (I know you know this; this is just our standard reminder. )

A brief recap of our rules follows:

*--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then. You may modify the latest post to reflect new information.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Thanks for the warm welcome, Betsy and Ann.  You guys have a great forum here.  I'm happy to be a part of it.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

In its first week of release, *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* reached #79 on Amazon's Kindle Bestsellers of Dark Fantasy/Horror. Click on the cover of the book in my signature to learn more, and go to my website to learn more about me and my work.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * continues its ascent reaching #77 on Amazon's Kindle Bestsellers of Dark Fantasy/Horror. Please visit my website to learn more about me and my work.

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Read the opening of *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* here: http://bit.ly/pCNL5y 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Read the opening of *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * here: http://bit.ly/pCNL5y 

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Read Christopher Kellen's review of *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * here: http://bit.ly/pvtYyq

And dont miss Paul Goat Allen's interview with me where we touch on the indie scene, my latest novel and the future of publishing: http://bit.ly/pCllcx

SYMPHONY reached as high as #71 this week on the Kindle Dark Fantasy/Horror top 100.

Thanks for the continued support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Another busy week!

SYMPHONY OF BLOOD GIVEAWAY and an Interview with me at Full Moon Bites: http://bit.ly/nrV4s5

And Digital Authors Australia picked up my Blue Ink Review interview. My reach is global! http://bit.ly/qkzyg4


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Check out this 5 star review of *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* at Darkiss Reads: http://bit.ly/n9lOkH

Also, there's still time to enter the giveaway at Full Moon Bites: http://bit.ly/nrV4s5

Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Check out this 5 star review of *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * at Darkiss Reads: http://bit.ly/n9lOkH


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Another busy week for me and *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD*!

Check out this interview at Ginger Nuts of Horror: http://bit.ly/n3gDqu

And this new blurb: *Adam Pepper writes with zeal, verve, and a steak knife to the throat."--Scott Nicholson, Liquid Fear*

More reviews, interviews and a big guest blog post in the coming weeks.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

The *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* blitz continues. More reviews, interviews and a big guest blog post coming soon.

Read the opening chapter here: http://bit.ly/pCNL5y


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

The *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * blitz continues. More reviews, interviews and a big guest blog post coming soon.

Read the opening chapter here: http://bit.ly/pCNL5y


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Halloween sale! *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* just 99 cents.

Check out this review from Ginger Nuts of Horror: http://thegingernutcase.blogspot.com/2011/10/symphony-of-blood-by-adam-pepper.html


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

The Halloween sale continues! *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* just 99 cents!

Two new reviews this week:

Pat Dreadful at *Dreadful Tales * had this to say: http://bit.ly/nQgEsB

And *PromoteHorror.com*: http://bit.ly/vJSPjZ

Also, if you missed my guest blog post "Reassessing Everything: My decision to self publish" on *JA Konrath's blog*, please check it out: http://bit.ly/ncSX5U

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Last days on the *99 cent Halloween sale*!

The praise keeps rolling in! See *A.F. Stewart's review*: http://afstewartblog.blogspot.com/2011/10/coffin-hop-book-review-symphony-of.html


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Read the opening to *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * at my website: http://bit.ly/pCNL5y

Thanks for the continued support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

I've extended the Halloween sale into November. *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * still 99 cents!

And check out this latest review from *The Reading Diva!* http://bit.ly/v1gd6o


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * still just 99 cents!

Read the opening here: http://bit.ly/pCNL5y

More reviews and big news in the coming weeks. Thanks for your continued support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

More reviews for *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD!*

Bookish Ardour: http://bit.ly/uqer5H

Books n Beans: http://bit.ly/uQVZL3

Still just 99 cents. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

A review of *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * in the December issue of the Horror Fiction Review: http://bit.ly/t90sac

Also, to keep up to date on the soon-to-be-released brutal crime drama, *SKIN GAMES*, as well as the sequel to SYMPHONY (coming later in 2012) and all my writing projects, please subscribe to my newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks again for all the support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Read Darkeva at *Hellnotes* review of *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD*: http://bit.ly/sbnSDi

And sign up for my e-newsletter to keep up to date on my work! http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SYMPHONY OF BLOOD * made Ginger Nuts of Horror Top Ten Discoveries of 2011 list! http://bit.ly/uA9jMw

And dont forget to go to my contact page to sign up for my e-newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Sign up for my e-newsletter for all the latest on my work: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for the support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Keep up to date on the brutal crime drama *SKIN GAMES*, the *Hank Mondale supernatural detective series * and all my writing projects. Sign up for my e-newsletter for very occasional updates: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Keep up to date on the brutal crime drama *SKIN GAMES*, the *Hank Mondale supernatural detective series * and all my writing projects. Sign up for my e-newsletter for very occasional updates: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Sounds like a great match: in this corner, an alcoholic PI... in this corner, a Monster in the Dark.  

Congrats on the ratings, too.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Hey Steverino!  Thanks for the kind words.  I appreciate it.


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Check out *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD*, one of the *Top Ten Discoveries of 2011 * according to Ginger Nuts of Horror: http://bit.ly/uA9jMw


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

To keep up on Supernatural Detective Hank Mondale, and all my writing projects, sign up for my e-newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

To keep up on Supernatural Detective Hank Mondale, and all my writing projects, sign up for my e-newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

To keep up on Supernatural Detective Hank Mondale, and all my writing projects, sign up for my e-newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

Smitten with bad boy heroes reviews *SYMPHONY OF BLOOD*: http://bit.ly/wIeWVL


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

To keep up on Supernatural Detective Hank Mondale, and all my writing projects, sign up for my e-newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* is back to 99 cents! Enjoy!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

*SYMPHONY OF BLOOD* is back to 99 cents! Enjoy!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

To keep up on Supernatural Detective Hank Mondale, and all my writing projects, sign up for my e-newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

To keep up on Supernatural Detective Hank Mondale, and all my writing projects, sign up for my e-newsletter: http://bit.ly/v3tPq7

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Adam Pepper (May 28, 2011)

SYMPHONY OF BLOOD is FREE at Amazon Tuesday and Wednesday! http://amzn.to/ppxTVR


----------

